# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Правильность смысла текста на главной о Макара Санкранти

## Dvija Haridas das

> С Макара-Санкранти начинается "день" дэватов (полубогов), в это время  движение Солнца на юг, как говорят, считается "ночью" полубогов, поэтому большинство благоприятных вещей лучше делать в их "дневное время".


мне кажется тут что-то не так?

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Шримад Бхагаватам Песнь7.2. Глава четырнадцатая. Идеальная семейная жизнь 
ТЕКСТ 19

курйад апара-пакшийам
маси прауштха-паде двиджах
шраддхам питрор йатха-виттам
тад-бандхунам ча виттаван

курйат — да совершит; апара-пакшийам — в темную половину месяца; маси — в месяце ашвина (октябре-ноябре); прауштха-паде — в месяце бхадра (августе-сентябре); двиджах — дваждырожденный; шраддхам — подношение; питрох — (для) предков; йатха- виттам — в соответствии с доходами; тат-бандхунам ча — а также (для) родственников предков; витта-ван — тот, кто достаточно богат.

Если брахман достаточно богат, он должен во вторую, темную половину месяца бхадра совершать подношения предкам. Кроме того, в месяце ашвина, во время празднования махалаи*, ему надлежит подносить прасад родственникам своих предков.

* Согласно ведическому лунному календарю, праздник махалая приходится на пятнадцатый день темной половины месяца ашвина.ТЕКСТЫ 20 - 23

айане вишуве курйад
вйатипате дина-кшайе
чандрадитйопараге ча
двадашйам шраванешу ча

тритийайам шукла-пакше
навамйам атха картике
чатасришв апй аштакасу
хеманте шишире татха

магхе ча сита-саптамйам
магха-рака-самагаме
ракайа чануматйа ча
масаркшани йутанй апи

двадашйам анурадха сйач
чхраванас тисра уттарах
тисришв экадаши васу
джанмаркша-шрона-йога-йук

айане — в день макара-санкранти, когда Солнце начинает свой северный путь, и в день карката-санкранти, когда Солнце начинает свой южный путь; вишуве — в дни меша-санкранти и тула- санкранти; курйат — пусть совершит; вйатипате — во время йоги, которая называется вьятипата; дина-кшайе — в день, на который приходятся три титхи; чандра-адитйа-упараге — во время лунного или солнечного затмения; ча — а также; двадашйам шраванешу — на двенадцатый лунный день и когда восходит накшатра, которая называется Шравана; ча — и; тритийайам — в день акшая-трития; шукла-пакше — в светлую половину месяца; навамйам — на девятый лунный день; атха — также; картике — в месяце картика (октябре-ноябре); чатасришу — в четырех; апи — также; аштакасу — в аштаках; хеманте — перед наступлением зимы; шишире — зимой; татха — а также; магхе — в месяце магха (январе-феврале); ча — и; сита-саптамйам — на седьмой день светлой половины лунного месяца; магха-рака-самагаме — в день, когда восход Магха-накшатры совпадает с полнолунием; ракайа — с днем, когда луна совсем полная; ча — и; ануматйа — с днем, когда луна почти полная; ча — и; маса-рикшани — восход накшатр, от которых берут свои названия разные месяцы; йутани — совпадающие; апи — также; двадашйам — на двенадцатый лунный день; анурадха — восход накшатры, которая называется Анурадхой; сйат — может случиться; шраванах — накшатры, называемой Шраваной; тисрах — три (накшатры); уттарах — накшатры, в название которых входит слово уттара (Уттара-пхалгуни, Уттара-ашадхи и Уттара-бхадрапада); тисришу — в трех; экадаши — одиннадцатый лунный день; ва — или; асу — в этих; джанма-рикша — джанма-накшатры, звезды, под которой родился; шрона — Шравана-накшатры; йога — сочетание; йук — имеющий.

Надо совершать обряд шраддха в день макара-санкранти [когда Солнце начинает свой северный путь] или в день карката-санкранти [когда Солнце начинает свой южный путь]. Кроме того, этот обряд следует совершать в дни меша-санкранти и тула-санкранти, во время йоги, называемой вьятипатой, в день, на который приходятся три титхи, во время лунного или солнечного затмения, на двенадцатый лунный день и в день, когда восходит Шравана-накшатра. Шраддху также нужно совершать в день акшая-трития, на девятый лунный день светлой половины месяца картика, во время четырех зимних и предзимних аштак, в седьмой лунный день светлой половины месяца магха, в день, когда восход Магха-накшатры совпадает с полнолунием, и в дни, когда луна совсем или почти полная, если в эти же дни восходят накшатры, от которых берут свое название различные месяцы. Помимо того, шраддху следует совершать на двенадцатый лунный день, когда он совпадает с восходом одной из таких накшатр, как Анурадха, Шравана, Уттара- пхалгуни, Уттара-ашадхи и Уттара-бхадрапада. Надо также совершать шраддху в одиннадцатый лунный день, когда он совпадает с восходом Уттара-пхалгуни, Уттара-ашадхи или Уттара-бхадрапады. И наконец, человек должен совершать этот обряд в дни, когда восходит звезда, под которой он родился [джанма-накшатра], или в день восхода Шравана-накшатры.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Слово айана означает «путь» или «движение». Когда в течение шести месяцев Солнце движется в северном полушарии небесной сферы, его путь называют уттараяной, или «северным путем», а когда в течение других шести месяцев оно движется в южном полушарии, этот путь Солнца называют дакшинаяной, «южным путем». Эти пути упоминаются в «Бхагавад- гите» (8.24 - 25). День, когда Солнце начинает свой северный путь и входит в зодиакальное созвездие Козерога, называется макара- санкранти, а день, когда Солнце начинает свой южный путь и входит в созвездие Рака, называется карката-санкранти. В эти два дня нужно совершать обряд шраддха .

Вишува, или вишува-санкранти, — это меша-санкранти, день, когда Солнце входит в созвездие Овна. Тула-санкранти — это день, когда Солнце входит в знак Весов. И то и другое бывает один раз в год. Йогой называют определенное взаиморасположение Солнца и Луны, которое возникает во время их движения по небосводу. Есть двадцать семь различных степеней йоги, семнадцатая из которых называется вьятипатой . В день, когда возникает такая йога, тоже надо совершить обряд шраддха . Титхи, лунный день, — это расстояние между долготой Солнца и долготой Луны. Иногда титхи бывает короче двадцати четырех часов. Если в какой-то день титхи начинается после восхода солнца и заканчивается до следующего восхода, то предыдущий и последующий титхи «касаются» дня, который состоит из двадцати четырех часов между двумя восходами солнца. Такой солнечный день называется три- аха-спарша, поскольку его какой-то своей частью «касаются» три титхи .

Шрила Джива Госвами собрал цитаты из многих шастр, где говорится, что шраддху, подношение предкам, не следует совершать в экадаши-титхи . Если годовщина смерти приходится на экадаши, то шраддху нужно проводить не в этот день, а на следующий, в двадаши . В «Брахма-вайварта-пуране» сказано:

йе курванти махипала
шраддхам чаикадаши-дине
трайас те наракам йанти
дата бхокта ча прераках

Если шраддха, подношение пищи предкам, совершается в экадаши- титхи, тогда и тот, кто его совершает, и предки, для которых оно предназначено, и пурохита — семейный жрец, возглавляющий проведение этого обряда, — все окажутся в аду.

----------


## vijitatma das

"Не так" тут, по-моему, синтаксическое строение фразы, из-за которого вообще непонятно, что там имеется в виду.

"начинается "день" дэватов (полубогов), в это время движение Солнца на юг, как говорят, считается "ночью" полубогов"

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Может это перевод с санскрита, буквальный  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот оригинал на англ., к которого сделан этот перевод: 

 From Makar Sankranti starts the ‘day’ of devatas(Gods), while dakshinayana (Southward movement of the sun) is said to be the ‘night’ of devatas, so most of the auspicious things are done during this time. 

http://gurudeva.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=377 - полностью

Правильный перевод:

С Макара-шакранти начинается "день" деватов, полубогов (тогда как дакшинайана, движение Солнца в южном направлении, считается "ночью" деватов), поэтому большинство благоприятных событий приурочивают к этому периоду времени.

----------

